# se faire taper sur les doigts



## soy-yo

Hola,

Quisiera saber si existe una expresión en español para traducir esta frase :

_"Je me suis fait taper sur les doigts par le ....."_

Claro que pudiera traducir por "Me sermoneó" o "Me reprendió" pero es una expresión que busco.

Gracias a todos,


----------



## Marlluna

Se me ocurre "me estiró de las orejas". ¿Qué te parece?


----------



## soy-yo

Hola,

En francés _"je me suis fait tirer les oreilles",_ ya la tenemos, gracias Marlluna.


----------



## grandluc

me cantó las cuarenta


----------



## soy-yo

Hola GrandLuc
Resumo por el momento :

_*"Je me suis fait taper sur les doigts par le ....."*_
_"je me suis fait tirer les oreilles"_
_"je me suis fait sonner les cloches"_

"me estiró de las orejas"
"me cantó las cuarenta"

Pero : "cantarle a alguien las cuarenta :  dire ses quatre vérités à qqn" no tiene exactamente el mismo sentido que *"Je me suis fait taper sur les doigts par le ....."*. ¿no?


----------



## Apachas

¿Qué tal "me dio/echó un buen rapapolvo?
Yo también estoy a vueltas con esta frase.


----------



## GURB

Hola
Se faire taper sur les doigts= ponerle las peras a cuarto a uno.
MMoliner:
*Ponerle* a alguien *las peras a cuarto.* *Interpelarle, pedirle cuentas de algo o *reprenderle severamente.
Un saludo


----------



## jprr

me dio una calada ??
*calada *:


> *dar una **~**.* * 1.     * loc. verb. coloq. p. us. Reprender ásperamente.
> 
> 
> http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltObt...SUPIND=0&CAREXT=10000&NEDIC=No#cuerda_calada._Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


__


----------



## Ariel123

NUEVA PREGUNTA
Hilos unidos​Hola a todos!

Me gustaría saber el equivalente español a la expresión "taper sur les doigts". Sería como "dar una palmadita en la espalda" en señal de reproche?

Esta es la frase:

"Quand j'étais petite je ne faisais pas attention à ce que mes parents me disaient et alors maintenant ils me tapent sur les doigts".

Muchas gracias y un saludo!


----------



## Paquita

Haría falta conocer el contexto o por lo menos la época a la que se refiere el texto...

En tu frase le veo el sentido propio y literal de pegarle las manos con una regla o una varita y no el figurado de la pregunta anterior.

Parece ser un castigo de verdad y no una simple palmadita, y en los dedos que no en la espalda.


----------



## Pohana

Bonjour :

En el sentido de _Reprender ásperamente _en Venezuela usamos (muchisimo) la expresión apretar las tuercas : ayer mi jefe _me apretó las tuercas_ por llegar tarde dos dias seguidos al trabajo.

À +
Pohana


----------



## Ariel123

Muchas gracias a todos! Me parece que lo que más me convence es una expresión que comentaron en el hilo anterior: "tirar de las orejas".
Un saludo a todos!


----------



## Pohana

Ariel123 said:


> Muchas gracias a todos! Me parece que lo que más me convence es una expresión que comentaron en el hilo anterior: "tirar de las orejas".
> Un saludo a todos!



Bonjour :
  Désolée, mais moi, je ne suis pas d'accord, _tirar de las orejas_ correspond plutôt à _se faire tirer les oreilles_. Bon courage quand même  !
À +
Pohana


----------



## Pleuroto

Hola,
No conocía esta expresión en francés y no termino de tener claro qué quiere decir por los posts de este foro. ¿Podríais describirlo y poner varios ejemplos de uso? Prometo a cambio hacer todo lo posible por buscaros la mejor traducción.
Gracias.


----------



## Paquita

Todo está maravillosamente explicado y traducido en los 8 primeros mensajes...No hay nada que añadir.

Para la segunda pregunta (la del post # 9) puede que tenga el mismo sentido, puede que no según se trata del sentido propio (pegar los dedos) o del figurado (el de los posts #1 a #8).

Pohana, para "tirer les oreilles" y "taper sur les doigts" se trata de dos partes distintas del cuerpo, pero en sentido figurado, viene a ser lo mismo, el de reprender ásperamente. En sentido propio, es la manera de castigar físicamente, y entonces sí, puede cambiar según te duele más una parte que otra...


----------



## Pohana

Pleuroto said:


> Prometo a cambio hacer todo lo posible por buscaros la mejor traducción.
> Gracias.


 
Hola Pleuroto :
Las expresiones tienen equivalentes, no traducciones. _Se faire taper sur les doigts_ veut dire se faire réprimander. Hay muchas maneras de decirlo, lo que pasa es que en este caso, _tirar de las orejas_ que en español se refiere a una reprimenda, tiene su equivalente casi literal en francés. Al menos en Venezuela cuando decimos _me tiraron de las orejas_, significa que la reprimenda fue corta y tajante (connotación punitiva), en cambio _me apretaron las tuercas_ también es una reprimenda pero tiene una duración un poco más larga y una connotación correctiva/preventiva.
À +
Pohana

Paquit& : estábamos escribiendo casi al mismo tiempo sobre el mismo tema 



Paquit& said:


> Pohana, para "tirer les oreilles" y "taper sur les doigts" se trata de dos partes distintas del cuerpo, pero en sentido figurado, viene a ser lo mismo, el de reprender ásperamente. En sentido propio, es la manera de castigar físicamente, y entonces sí, puede cambiar según te duele más una parte que otra...


 
Como imagen, cuando a alguien _le tiran de las orejas_, le generan un malestar pasajero en el cuerpo, el castigo físico de las manos hace tener más cuidado con los actos que se ejecutan. Es el modo como siempre he interpretado uno y otro.

Bises


----------



## Ariel123

Vaya, parece que he creado controversia 
La conclusión que he sacado de todo esto es que lo que importa es el mensaje y estoy de acuerdo con Paquita. Viene a ser lo mismo.
Muchas gracias a todos!
Bisous!


----------



## Pohana




----------



## Pleuroto

Buenos días,

A ver si me aclaro, la frase que se intentaba traducir era esta: « Quand j'étais petite je ne faisais pas attention à ce que mes parents me disaient et alors maintenant ils me tapent sur les doigts » y no he visto en ninguno de los posts una expresión que le dé sentido a la frase en Español, al menos en el que hoy es de uso en España.

Si cuando yo era pequeña no hacía caso a lo que mis padres me decían los tirones de orejas me los darían entonces, lo que harán ahora es reprochármelo, echármelo en cara, recordarme que “ya te lo dije”,… no sé, se me ocurren varias alternativas pero necesitaría tener más claro el significado en francés. Puede ser que los maestros franceses usaran más que los españoles el _taper sur les doigts_ que el _poner de cara a la pared _o_ poner de rodillas_, porque aquí el _dar un palmetazo_ (en las manos generalmente) no ha dejado tan marcada la memoria escolar como para terminar haciéndose hueco en el idioma. En el sentido de regañina con reminiscencias de castigo escolar igual también podría servir el _leer la cartilla_.

    Paquit&: en los 8 primeros posts no he encontrado información suficiente para considerar el tema aclarado ni traducido, de ahí que haya pedido aclaración (igual que tú mismo la pides sobre la época o el contexto).
  Pohana: probablemente tienes razón con lo del equivalente y si hubiese tenido más tiempo que dedicarle a mi post cuando lo escribí igual habría caido en ello, pero si tú le hubieses dedicado más tiempo al tuyo igual no habría sonado tan impertinente.
  Saludos a todos.


----------



## Gévy

Hola Pleuroto:

Por lo que entiendo yo, no se trata del sentido figurado, sino del castigo físico, ya que de más niña la regañina no bastaba. Algo más fuerte era necesario para conseguir que obedeciera la niña: le dan en los dedos, en la mano... 

Haría falta comprobar el contexto: ¿la niña esa sigue siendo niña en el momento en que cuenta esto? Si no es así, entonces me he equivocado.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Paquita

Pleuroto said:


> en los 8 primeros posts no he encontrado información suficiente para considerar el tema aclarado ni traducido,



De acuerdo por esto te he propuesto otra interpretación , literal, con el sentido propio de la expresión. Lo que acaba de confirmar Gévy 



> (igual que tú mismo la pides sobre la época o el contexto).


Contexto que seguimos sin conocer. 
¿Por qué opone la niña "quand j'étais petite" y "ahora"?
¿Quién es la narradora?¿Qué acontecimiento anterior la lleva a decir estas palabras?

El contexto son todos las elementos de los que dispones tú ya que tienes el texto delante de los ojos y sabes lo que ha pasado. Si no nos los das, solo nos queda la bola de cristal y las aproximaciones cuando no los contrasentidos.


----------



## Ariel123

Lo siento..., solo disponía de esa frase... Era un ejercicio que estaba haciendo.
Muchas gracias a todos!


----------



## Celmina

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Bonjour à tous,
J'aimerais savoir comment pourrait se traduire en espagnol l'expression "se faire taper sur les doigts".
Exemple : "il n'a pas rendu son devoir à temps: il va se faire taper sur les doigts" (sous-entendu, il va se prendre une belle engueulade)
Merci de votre aide,
Celmina


----------

